# Self-Made Yu-Gi-Oh Cards...



## The Viztard (May 28, 2008)

I just wanted to start a topic on what cards you guys have made, if any at all, cause I have made a few, but ill post just this one cause I like it for some reason...hmmm wonder why...

Card:






*oh and if this is completely new to you guys, the card maker site is: http://www.yugiohcardmaker.net/. 

dont ask me why i do this, its boredom i guess, childish too, but oh well, im bored...lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)




----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2008)

Hmm.... my card's not showing up for some reason.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (May 28, 2008)

If you know how to play yugioh and can make good card fakes it would be funny as hell to make a deck of super strong cards and mess with everyone.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 28, 2008)

If you can do it with balance as well as cool, yes, go for it.


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)




----------



## abaddon41_80 (May 28, 2008)

When I was a kid WB had a contest where you made your own card and sent it in so I entered and never received any sort of prize or anything but two years later this 

http://www.tcgs.pl/yugioh/cse/Greenkappa_en_en

came out and I swear to god that is the exact card I made down to the picture


----------



## Awdofgum (May 28, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## OSW (May 28, 2008)

good shit


----------



## Doggy124 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

It won't work for me.I will try later.


----------



## Anakir (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Salamantis (May 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

>



I loled hard.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 28, 2008)

\
sorry something got wrong when I uploaded it. Just click on the image to get full size.


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## B-Blue (May 28, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> \
> sorry something got wrong when I uploaded it. Just click on the image to get full size.



WIN!

EDIT: Some one should make a mthrnite card!


----------



## Mewgia (May 28, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's the best card ever you can kill Exodeus!!!11


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 28, 2008)




----------



## The Viztard (May 29, 2008)

lmao...those are all funny as hell...lol


----------



## distorted.freque (May 29, 2008)

I used to do those...drew them on little cards no one was using anymore...and played with my sister...>_> This is what happens when one does not even have the guts to buy real cards. D:


----------



## science (May 29, 2008)




----------



## The Viztard (May 29, 2008)

lol, another one i sorta copied and remade from someone elses...

Card:






*lots of profanity...lol...


----------



## chuckstudios (May 29, 2008)




----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 29, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Urza (May 29, 2008)

I imagine cropping your images would kill you, yes?


----------



## CorruptJon (May 29, 2008)




----------



## OSW (May 29, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

>


ROFL!
great stuff


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2008)

Notice the Attack/Defense level. It's _over* 9000!!!*_


----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Viztard (May 30, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao...thats funny...yet sooo messed...lol, can't help laughing though...


----------



## lookout (May 30, 2008)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ... that a winner


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 30, 2008)

inb4fanboy


----------



## dilav (May 30, 2008)

LMAO @ WEEGEE and Michael Jackson


----------



## Mewgia (May 30, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> inb4fanboy


fanboy


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

In after fanboy.


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Notice the Attack/Defense level. It's _over* 9000!!!*_








Looks awesome.

Ooh ooh do me! do me!


----------



## The Viztard (May 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...ok...got any pics and description preferences??...lol


----------



## The Viztard (May 30, 2008)

lol...although i do own one...its all i got...for now...mwahaha...lol






*no hate towards the R4 Team and their flashcart...just opinions...


----------



## OSW (May 30, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> inb4fanboy


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 30, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> > inb4fanboy



Blasphemy! PS3 owns *all*, It will destroy *EVERYTHING!!!*

You have been warned


----------



## Private|Par (May 31, 2008)

ZeWarrior, you make me chuckle... PS3 winning... Heh. You can't beat the Wii, or the DS. There's no chance of PS3 sales matching Wii/DS sales. EVER. However, I remember scanning pokemon cards and editing them. Awesome.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 31, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> When I was a kid WB had a contest where you made your own card and sent it in so I entered and never received any sort of prize or anything but two years later this
> 
> http://www.tcgs.pl/yugioh/cse/Greenkappa_en_en
> 
> came out and I swear to god that is the exact card I made down to the picture




meh, Wizards of the Coast are terrible people.Too bad that they own/license so many good or interesting properties and trademarks *sigh* I hate Wizards of the Coast...


----------



## Norman3000 (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a freaking funny thread! i loved all of your humorous cards! lol


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> abaddon41_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wizards of the Coast has nothing to do with Yugioh.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Rofl at MJ!!
LoL, but yah, most of them are funny.


----------

